# Stacking/Storing Filled Muth Jars



## loyalty20a (Jan 8, 2021)

I am getting some excellent demand for honey in Muth Jar from some higher end customers. I feel a bit stupid, but the problem I am running into is how to store/stack them after they are filled. When you insert the cork into the jar, it is slightly higher than the height of the box the jar came in. 

This wouldnt be a big deal for 30 or 40 of them, but when I start filling 300-400 at a time its a big deal.

It feels like I am overlooking something small here. How have you seen this solved without switching to a different bottle?


----------



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

We change over to milk creates.
Thought you could make some type of board for support? Do you have pics?
How high have you stacked box to cork with no problem?
Our farm is always facing issues of storing and stacking.
Hope it all works out.


----------

